# 8wt



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Selling a custom 8wt.
Stainless stripping and snake guides, carbon fiber wrapped handle, custom copperhead snakeskin inlay. Aluminum rod tube included.
$475.00 shipped


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe if you want to sell this rod with this money,you must say something about the brand of the blank and the length....


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the blank? I hope this rod was given to you...please tell me this rod was given to you...


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about leaving out the blank info. I built it on a MHX high modulus fast action blank.


----------



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

Beautiful rod!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Russ


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Billy Baroo said:


> What's the blank? I hope this rod was given to you...please tell me this rod was given to you...


Why would you hope it was given to him?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

rvd said:


> Why would you hope it was given to him?


That's a rod you put on the mantle or desk. Its cool and all but I wouldnt want to take it out. Then again if your name is AL Cervik, I am sure that it would go out on every trip.


----------



## mule76 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's Czervik. 
Man has class


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

mule76 said:


> It's Czervik.
> Man has class


agreed...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ai_imjgKPas"]


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Definately made to fish with. The carbon fiber handle cuts down on weight and is chip resistant, unlike cork it will not pit and the texture gives it a better grip when wet. The only thing that might make you think it is for a mantle would be the small copperhead snake wrap that I did.
To each their own Baroo


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Billy Baroo said:


> That's a rod you put on the mantle or desk. Its cool and all but I wouldnt want to take it out. Then again if your name is AL Cervik, I am sure that it would go out on every trip.


Ok. I'd sure use it if I liked it but my wife probably wouldn't let me put it on the mantle regardless.

Good luck with the sale.


----------

